# ZOTAC GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Twin Edge



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2020)

The Zotac GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Twin Edge is the only custom design that matches the NVIDIA MSRP of $400. While it lacks a factory overclock, pricing makes it a tempting choice, especially considering the large price hikes of other custom boards.

*Show full review*


----------



## IbaChiba (Dec 1, 2020)

all these reviews and botched launches are making me hope Intel's GPU division is watching and taking notes on what NOT to do. solid review as always!


----------



## HenrySomeone (Dec 1, 2020)

"Dimensions of the card are 22.5 x 11.5 cm, it weights 644 grams. "

With the Strix being over 1800g or in other words, almost three times heavier, this must be a record difference between two models of the same sku


----------



## cellar door (Dec 1, 2020)

Honestly - I would give this card "highly recommended" and a "great buy" award! Why???? Because it is FULL $50 cheaper then the next competitor, while offering 98% of  their performance. Sure FE is a better buy, but we all know those will disappear in a month.

And 42db is by no means very loud, sure its not great but it easily disappears in a closed case. Not to mention that a custom fan profile can be implemented easily.

How does the Strix get a reward at $500, when a 3070 costs that much...  feels wrong.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2020)

This card is standing toe to toe with my 2080, if not beating it out, and at $350 less. Impressive generational jump!


----------



## F-man4 (Dec 2, 2020)

ZOTAC should make this 3060Ti card shorter than 190mm.
Current length 220mm is UNFRIENDLY to most of the popular order-made Mini-ITX cases which limit the VGA card length to less than 190mm.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2020)

F-man4 said:


> ZOTAC should make this 3060Ti card shorter than 190mm.
> Current length 220mm is UNFRIENDLY to most of the popular order-made Mini-ITX cases which limit the VGA card length to less than 190mm.


Like all ITX applications, you're going to be limited on selection. What will likely happen is that ITX users will need to go with a 3050/3050ti/3060.


----------



## ratirt (Dec 2, 2020)

The power consumption is not that great. 3060Ti is a lower tier of cards. At least the performance is not bad.


----------



## F-man4 (Dec 2, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Like all ITX applications, you're going to be limited on selection. What will likely happen is that ITX users will need to go with a 3050/3050ti/3060.


If I can DIY heatsink, then this one or ZOTAC 3070 can be put inside the 190mm cases.
PCB size is fine.
I just said that ZOTAC made wrong size original heatsinks.

BTW I’m waiting for HP / Dell / Lenovo OEM 30 series.
They have pretty small 1660Tis / 2060s already.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2020)

ratirt said:


> The power consumption is not that great. 3060Ti is a lower tier of cards.


Quit jumping from thread to thread whining about power consumption. No one cares because it's not that significant and thus not very important.


F-man4 said:


> If I can DIY heatsink, then this one or ZOTAC 3070 can be put inside the 190mm cases.
> PCB size is fine.
> I just said that ZOTAC made wrong size original heatsinks.


Ah, I see what you mean. Yeah, they could have reduced that down without hurting cooling performance much or at all.


----------



## ayazam (Dec 4, 2020)

typing mistakes, on pages 2 just right before Teardown, "The GeForce RTX 3070 does not support SLI. Only the RTX 3090 has very limited SLI support." i think you meant 3060Ti


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2020)

ayazam said:


> typing mistakes, on pages 2 just right before Teardown, "The GeForce RTX 3070 does not support SLI. Only the RTX 3090 has very limited SLI support." i think you meant 3060Ti


Which part?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2020)

ayazam said:


> typing mistakes, on pages 2 just right before Teardown, "The GeForce RTX 3070 does not support SLI. Only the RTX 3090 has very limited SLI support." i think you meant 3060Ti


Fixed in all reviews, thank you


----------



## NHS2008 (Dec 4, 2020)

As someone who switched from a piping hot 1080ti xtreme to surprisingly cool 2070 Super One click OC, getting the OC version of the above card was a bit frustrating. I can see the potential that just CAN'T be actualized. The 2025 mhz quickly turns to 1860-1890 mhz.  And the fan is audible through over the ears at 93% speeds which it hits at full load. I guess a good candidate for a AIO.

EDIT: I made an unboxing video.


----------



## NHS2008 (Dec 5, 2020)

NHS2008 said:


> As someone who switched from a piping hot 1080ti xtreme to surprisingly cool 2070 Super One click OC, getting the OC version of the above card was a bit frustrating. I can see the potential that just CAN'T be actualized. The 2025 mhz quickly turns to 1860-1890 mhz.  And the fan is audible through over the ears at 93% speeds which it hits at full load. I guess a good candidate for a AIO.
> 
> EDIT: I made an unboxing video.


Card runs toasty. Doesn't help that I'm in 30 degree winter. No AC.

Benchmarked ARK SURVIVAL (Has a reputation lol)









RTX 3060 Ti Resident Evil 3 4K 1440 1080 MAXIMUM Benchmarks








rig in sys specs


----------

